# [Skyrim] This game is currently unavailable



## kleev (11. November 2011)

Hey 
Wie gesagt, ich bekomm den oben genannten Fehler. Ich krieg die Krise hier, bekomm das spiel einfach nicht ans laufen. hab mittlerweile alles runtergeladen (inkl. englischem sprackpaket) dann ist einmal fast gestartet. der perfomance check ist bis schritt 1 / 3 gekommen.
seitdem ist das spiel 'currently unavailable' und ich weiß nicht ob das an mir liegt oder die server irgendwie kaputt sind oder was weiß ich. wenns an mir liegt werd ich auch aus dem troubleshootings von der steam seite nicht richtig schuld ( . irgendjmd zufällig dieses problem gelöst oder einen lösungsansatz? ich wills endlich spielen ((

vielen dank schonmal, für jegliche mühen 
lg


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

Geht es denn jetzt? Gestern waren die Server in der Tat oft stark belastet...


----------



## Kengah (15. November 2011)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Versuche schon seit 9 stunden etwas zu ändern und es tut sich nix.
Habe die .blob Datei wiederholt gelöscht, das ganze von CD neuinstalliert, die Dateien (von Steam aus) auf Fehler überprüft.
Es hilft alles nichts.
"This game is currently unavailable. Please try again later"


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2011)

Öffnet mal euer Steam, geht auf Einstellungen und dann auf Downloads + Cloud. Ändert dort mal die Download-Region, vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## Kengah (15. November 2011)

Das hat ('n Versuch wars wert) fast absehbar nichts gebracht.
Ich mache mich mal durch's Troubleshooting
hier: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5688-IFHZ-2170
und hier: vhttps://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4595-WEXN-6831
und hoffe was zu finden.
Falls irgendwer über den Thread stolpert könnte ihm das ja helfen.
Fürs erste hoffe ich, dass es MIR hilft ^^


----------



## FlorianStangl (17. November 2011)

Versucht mal in eurer Steam-Bibliothek folgendes: Rechtsklick aufs Spiel, dann Eigenschaften, dann Lokale Dateien, dann Spieldaten auf Fehler überprüfen.


----------

